# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1935 Straussler AP1 eight-wheeled oil tanker - photo

## Altair

1935 Straussler AP1 eight-wheeled oil tanker.




Previously:

1935 Associated oil tanker - photo
Tanker truck blows pressure relief valve - GIF
Oil tanker leaking cargo - GIF
Tanker trailer baffle animation - GIF
Tanker truck crashes and explodes on highway - GIF

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 12, 2022)

----------

